# Going to make a DIY spraybar, need some advice



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

to sum things up:
This is what I have now.








It's on a metal stand, so I can move things if need be.
I want to fashion a long return spray bar to go across the back of the tank 
maybe keep intakes in the corners and return across the top? Like this:








My first concern is that I have 2 canister filters. One is my fluval 406 that has my in-line heater attached to it.

The second canister is a Eheim 2229, this is an odd canister because it is a wet dry canister. It's cycles through periods on flow and no flow, as it fills and empties. It IS NOT a traditional canister filter.

My first idea was to attach the output of both canisters to the same spraybar, one at each end.

But then I started wondering if the back flow from the fluval would mess with the eheim hooked to the other end of the spray bar during it's trickle phase.

So, my choices are proceed with the original design attaching one to each end, or make 2 spray bars and either connect them in the middle just for looks like this pic I found:









or would I have better flow if I made 2 four foot spray bars and had them both across the back of the tank, one pointing upward and the other down, or both up?










or I could tuck the intakes behind the spray bar and have them more towards the middle and not so much in the corners.








What do you think?

oh and I bought 1/2 inch pvc because I figured it would match the 5/8" eheim green tubbing I use on both of my filters better but all the plans I see online use 3/4 " plumbing, do you think 3/4 would be better?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Keep the outputs or spraybars for the canister filters separate.

Two 23" spraybars would probably be sufficient since your tank is 48" long. Spraybar length is really up to you and whatever your needs or designs are. PVC is cheap enough that you can change the design if it doesn't work for you.

Either 1/2" PVC or CPVC is just fine to use as a spray bar. I prefer CPVC as the O.D. is smaller and less obtrusive than PVC.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

Do you guys think half and half with the one side having constant flow and the other having ebb and flow would be better than doing a 4 foot spray bar across the back for the fluval and a 2 footer down one side for the eheim like a big L?


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

I did a 4 foot spraybar with a fluval 406 and there was not nearly enough flow to keep the sand clean. I added a fluval 305 and set them up so each is running a ~2 foot spraybar and it works better. I still had to add a powerhead to keep the sand completely clean. The mbuna seem to enjoy the flow, but I have the powerhead on my light timer, so the flow calms down at night while they sleep.

I made the spraybars out of 1/2 inch CPVC. I agree with Deeda, you will likely make and re-make your spraybar several times before you get it right, PVC is cheap. I glue all connections that are on the outside of the tank and leave the connections on the inside un-glued. This allows for adjustment and there is not nearly enough pressure to blow it apart.


----------

